# A new work bench



## rasanders22 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is still a work in progress but I thought I would share it. Its made of steel with a MDF top. Its not really for any refining but more for auto/firearm work. It will probably be used for tearing stuff apart on though. The top still needs to be bolted down and other tools are going to be hung from the backboard and there is a shelf on the left next to the tool box that needs a top.


----------



## nivrnb (Jul 17, 2011)

rasanders22,

That is a great work bench plenty of room, I have something like that at work. The most useful tool is the vice for breaking things apart. 






nivrnb


----------



## nickvc (Jul 17, 2011)

Very smart, take my advice and keep all acids and chemicals away from it and I mean not in the same area or it will look like scrap in weeks...


----------

